# Non-Return Valve confusion



## darthpaul (10 Jun 2012)

I have setup the Cheap pressurised CO2 system DIY with the addition of a Dupla CO2 magnetic valve connected to the needle valve as per this pic.





The issue I have is I have installed a JBL SafeStop as my previous cheap non-return valve was allowing water past it and I thought it was the valve that was the issue. This is my setup




The SafeStop sits between the magnetic valve and the bubble counter, but even after upgrading to the SafeStop water is still getting past it.




I am wondering if this is because either I have put the SafeStop too far back and it should be nearer the diffuser or if this is faulty or if I am doing anything else obviously wrong? Could it be the water is too low a pressure by the time it gets to the SafeStop that it doesnt close the valve?

Am most confused so any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## GHNelson (10 Jun 2012)

Hi 
Try using the non return valve in between the bubble counter and the diffuser.
hoggie


----------



## danmil3s (10 Jun 2012)

If you put the non return valve between the bubble counter and the diffuser water from the bubble counter will get back to the reg. Blow through the valve check you can only blow one way, make sure that's working. then check there is no water inside your regulator, solenoid, and pipes before you set it all back up. it looks like that might be the cause. if water is still in there from the last time it failed it may not be able to get back out. good luck.


----------



## darthpaul (10 Jun 2012)

hogan53 said:
			
		

> Hi
> Try using the non return valve in between the bubble counter and the diffuser.
> hoggie



Yeah did think that but wondered why the pressure would be different closer to the diffuser, worth a try I guess.



			
				danmil3s said:
			
		

> If you put the non return valve between the bubble counter and the diffuser water from the bubble counter will get back to the reg. Blow through the valve check you can only blow one way, make sure that's working. then check there is no water inside your regulator, solenoid, and pipes before you set it all back up. it looks like that might be the cause. if water is still in there from the last time it failed it may not be able to get back out. good luck.



Is fitted the right way gas goes through fine and there is an arrow on the side of it. There is no water the other side once its on as it all pushes through with the pressure of the CO2. When I changed it I stripped all back to make sure there was none there after the last one failed.


----------



## danmil3s (10 Jun 2012)

have you tried blowing through it to check it works. it sounds like your valve might be faulty.


----------



## darthpaul (10 Jun 2012)

Yes good point I havent tried that yet! Shall test that and if it works correctly with a blow will swap it and the bubble counter over.


----------



## GHNelson (10 Jun 2012)

danmil3s said:
			
		

> If you put the non return valve between the bubble counter and the diffuser water from the bubble counter will get back to the reg. Blow through the valve check you can only blow one way, make sure that's working. then check there is no water inside your regulator, solenoid, and pipes before you set it all back up. it looks like that might be the cause. if water is still in there from the last time it failed it may not be able to get back out. good luck.



Dan your correct....also i meant to say use two check valves.
One in between the diffuser and the glass bubble counter and one before the bubble counter.
hoggie


----------



## danmil3s (13 Jun 2012)

how did you get on with this Paul?


----------



## AAB (15 Jun 2012)

I bought a new JBL non return valve only about a month ago and today when I disconnected the tubing from the regulator to connect the solenoid that I recently got, water started comming out of the tube.  I checked by blowing through and it seems that it is faulty because it allows me to blow from both ends.

Is this common fault with JBL valves? I thought JBL was meant to be a good brand.


----------



## CeeJay (19 Jun 2012)

Hi AAB



			
				AAB said:
			
		

> I checked by blowing through and it seems that it is faulty because it allows me to blow from both ends.


Definitely faulty. 

Most JBL stuff is good quality but I have had a defective non return valve straight out of the box


----------

